# Glossy magazine looking to talk to pregnant woman in her 40s/50s



## JoFinney (Sep 15, 2011)

Good Housekeeping magazine is looking for pregnant women in their 40s and 50s for a feature called ‘How I learned to love my body’. 

There will be an interview by phone and a photo shoot with our top hair and make-up artists in London in December. The photo-shoot is something a bit different for us – the women will be photographed in the nude (very tastefully of course) so need to feel comfortable taking their clothes off. We will organise transport and cover costs.

If you would like to be interviewed for this article, or know someone who would, please contact Joanne Finney on [email protected] as soon as possible with all of the following:

- Name, age, and contact details
- A summary of your experiences to include:
How you felt about your body before
The transformative experience
How you’ve learned to love your body 
Please include details of any emotion and drama that would be compelling for our readers

- Recent photograph (not for publication, just for planning the photo shoot)
- Previous press exposure (publication and date)
- Height, dress size, shoe size, bust size, local train station 
- Any dates you are NOT available for the shoot in the first couple of weeks of December


----------

